# Daily Hate strikes again



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1158322/Another-blow-fatherhood-IVF-mothers-ANYONE-father-birth-certificate.html

Contry to this articles biased agenda the change in law allowing equal rights to same sex couple who chose to have families actually protects the child by enshrining the family in which he or she grows up in with a valid legal status.

grrrr this paper makes my blood boil! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## scoobs (Oct 21, 2006)

One of my colleagues read that headline out in the office today - and then when I asked for clarification, said 'Oh, I shan't bother reading the rest of the article - things like that wind me up!' 

Funnily enough, I was a tad wound up myself after that.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i know .... i probably shouldnt have posted cos i wished my friend hadnt brought it to my attention cos i was wound up!  im probably fueling the wound up feeling!!

sorry!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is also posted on the single girls thread and I can;t be bothered to waste my energy on replying to the DM as I only thought of the positive aspects of 2 same sex parents being able to be named as parents on the birth cert.  Trust the DM to spoil something

L x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh it's just bloody ridiculous! The first thing I thought was well women have been doing that for years anyway haven't they?  You can put anyone's name on the birth cert can't you?  How many women in the past had extra marital affairs, were in doubt or pretty sure that the hubby wasn't the dad but still put his name down so what's the difference  

This is just typical, comical DM bullsh1t, don't let it wind you up!

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I've just used that artical and another artical from the pink news website

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/news/articles/2005-11404.html

I've used them both for my NVQ essay i had to write.... which was hard as i wasnt aloud to give my view on either and of course i wanted to say the one from the daily mail was a bunch of crap!

Why is it the daily mail is always so bloody against anything thats not seen as TRADITIONAL!

It really doesnt matter who the "second parent" is so long as they love and care for that child... doesnt matter if there a man, a women, black, white, gay, straight or anything else!!

Em x


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Em you have said it all.Typical Daily Mail,biased and ignorant  !Laura.x


----------

